# Rubber Floor Mat for TT RS



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

I have been searching for a rubber floor mat for my TT RS. I almost bought the OEM ones at the dealer today but they didn't seem big enough to cover the entire carpet. I did a search on ebay and found "Rubber Hexomat Floor Mats". They seem to cover a much larger area. My only concern is that they don't have holes for the floor pegs. What do you guys think? Anybody have these mats?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-CUSTOM-H...ccessories&hash=item4cf5802a69#ht_2724wt_1163

Any input good or bad would be appreciated.


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Nothing but OEM (TT) or Weathertech


----------



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

How do the weathertech ones compare to the OEM? Do they cover more of the carpet or the same area? The OEM just seem like they don't cover enough of the carpet.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Isn't the weather better up there now? Why bother with rubber mats in the summer?

- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

kozani said:


> I have been searching for a rubber floor mat for my TT RS. I almost bought the OEM ones at the dealer today but they didn't seem big enough to cover the entire carpet. I did a search on ebay and found "Rubber Hexomat Floor Mats". They seem to cover a much larger area. My only concern is that they don't have holes for the floor pegs. What do you guys think? Anybody have these mats?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-CUSTOM-H...ccessories&hash=item4cf5802a69#ht_2724wt_1163
> 
> Any input good or bad would be appreciated.


Those are just pieces of patterned rubber cut to an outline.  It's the cheapest of the cheap floor mats.


----------



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

They do look cheap now that I look at them closer. I ended up ordering a pair of weathertech mats. I was going to go with the OEM TT mats but I didn't really want the TT logo on them. Now I need a couple of small mats for the back seats just in case I find someone small enough to sit back there. Does anyone have any ideas for the back seats? How about some ideas for the boot liner? I didn't think I would spend so much time search for rubber mats. There isn't much out there.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a set of custom made Coco Mats which have proven to be fantastic all year round...the url is www.cocomats.com


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

The OEM rubber mats are a bit too short. However, they fit perfectly.

The weathertech mats are a thinner rubber material and are a bit longer. However, the holes that are "precision cut" do not fit the anchor points. I had some and had to cut the holes in the proper place and install the OEM anchors. Then they were acceptable. I would not buy them again.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Euro OEM Rubber Mats...


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

OEM is pretty good. I had weathertech for my M3 and they were fine (once they sent me the right ones) but they are slippery so you can't really rest your feet on them without slipping. I sent them back because of that, i couldn't stand it.


----------



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

You are right Dr. Bill. The holes don't match up with the pegs in the carpet. I will be returning the Weathertech mats and getting the TT mats from the dealer. I wish I read your post before ordering them. It's too bad though. They look really good.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*weather tech TT mats?*

when did weather tech start making TT mats? I love the ones I have on my GTI, but I called weathertech months ago and hey said hey don't make any for the TT ....



Dr. Bill said:


> The OEM rubber mats are a bit too short. However, they fit perfectly.
> 
> The weathertech mats are a thinner rubber material and are a bit longer. However, the holes that are "precision cut" do not fit the anchor points. I had some and had to cut the holes in the proper place and install the OEM anchors. Then they were acceptable. I would not buy them again.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

The OEM NA Rubber mats are crap. I know mine along with some others ended up cracking. Not worth it.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

kozani said:


> Now I need a couple of small mats for the back seats just in case I find someone small enough to sit back there. Does anyone have any ideas for the back seats?



This is a joke, right?


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

kozani said:


> Now I need a couple of small mats for the back seats just in case I find someone small enough to sit back there. Does anyone have any ideas for the back seats?


Some of us do have people small enough to fit in the back….my 4 yr old daughter prefers to ride to preschool in my RS -and I like the eye rolls from the mothers.  Mat for the back would be much appreciated. 

My dealership is keeping eye out for a mat (that matches the carpet) hanging around that we could have cut to fit and bound.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> Some of us do have people small enough to fit in the back….my 4 yr old daughter prefers to ride to preschool in my RS -and I like the eye rolls from the mothers.  Mat for the back would be much appreciated.


you REALLY like when women give you the "eye rolls". i can't even count how many times you have mentioned this.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

canuckttrs said:


> you REALLY like when women give you the "eye rolls". i can't even count how many times you have mentioned this.


I do - especially since I'm a mom driving an RS


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> I do - especially since I'm a mom driving an RS


yes, more moms should be driving the RS around.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

qtroCUB said:


> The OEM NA Rubber mats are crap. I know mine along with some others ended up cracking. Not worth it.



how are the Euro ones different/ better? Just seems like both the available option are imperfect... I like to have nice rubber mats year round because the airport keeps the parking lot filthy with leftover sand from the previous winter until about....september....

Prob gonna buy a Weathertech Universal Cargo liner since I have seen some good reviews on it.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

YYC Dubber said:


> how are the Euro ones different/ better? Just seems like both the available option are imperfect... I like to have nice rubber mats year round because the airport keeps the parking lot filthy with leftover sand from the previous winter until about....september....
> 
> Prob gonna buy a Weathertech Universal Cargo liner since I have seen some good reviews on it.


the weathertech has to be cut to fit the TT trunk it seems. Then there would be no sidewall around the edges or any depth to it which is what makes trunk liners useful in the first place. Does the OEM trunk liner have a lip around the edge?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

YYC Dubber said:


> how are the Euro ones different/ better? Just seems like both the available option are imperfect... I like to have nice rubber mats year round because the airport keeps the parking lot filthy with leftover sand from the previous winter until about....september....
> 
> Prob gonna buy a Weathertech Universal Cargo liner since I have seen some good reviews on it.


The euro mats cover more area. I have yet to have them slide around which happened on a daily basis with the NA ones. My NA mats ended up cracking through where my heal would rest on them. 

I had the "monster mats" in the Mk1 and loved them. Got them for the Mk2 and they are crap.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

qtroCUB said:


> The euro mats cover more area. I have yet to have them slide around which happened on a daily basis with the NA ones. My NA mats ended up cracking through where my heal would rest on them.
> 
> I had the "monster mats" in the Mk1 and loved them. Got them for the Mk2 and they are crap.



Couldnt find them on the BKS website.... anywhere else these are available for sale?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

YYC Dubber said:


> Couldnt find them on the BKS website.... anywhere else these are available for sale?


I got them through german ebay.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

The OEM one for the trunk fits nicely and has a lip in case soomething wet is put in there.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

I spoke to weathertech and they stated the All Weather Mats are GENERIC and that is why they dont fit perfectly in TT's

Quisp:

In regards to quality, how did you find the TT rear cargo mat? Last I heard it was a thin hard plasticy shell that wasnt really worth the $100+ dollars they were charging.

Anyone fitted the Weathertech Universal Mat? with the trimmable sections it should be able to fit almost indistinguishable from OEM with more flex and heft to it.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

The mayt in the hatch area is fairly thick. Not like the bedliner of a truck but not like a shoe tray for your house. it is flexible and has about a 1.5 inch lip. It fits the entire area. Where the metal hooks are for the net the tray is flexible enough so it bends around them.
I did not buy the mats,, they ame with the car so i am not sure about pricing. If it is $100 for the two front and the hatch mat I would say yes. If it is $100 for the hatch alone I would have to think about it and whether I put a lot of messy things in the hatch, not that many would fit but it would definitely protect the area.
If you like I can take photos. let me know


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks much, pics would be great as I am taking delivery in the next few days. None of my local Audi dealerships actually hav the mats in stock so I am hesitant to order the OEM cargo liner sight unseen.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry iot took so long and the quality is not the greatest.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Trim the slots with an exacto or other box-cutting knife so that the rubber doesn't rollwhen you attach the net to the body clips. VOILA!


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

I would't mind getting a rear mat like that, anyone actually price it yet? Part #?


----------

